# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > مقایسه دانشگاه ها نسبت به یکدیگر >  رتبه بندی دانشگاه های آزاد علوم پزشکی

## Saman-Masan

سلام.
این رتبه بندی رو بر اساس گروه بندی دانشگاه های آزاد برای نقل و انتقال و میهمانی و رتبه کلی دانشگاه از تو اینترنت نوشتم..
به نظرتون این رتبه بندی درست هست؟ اگر کسی که مطلع هست جای که اشتباه شده (درمورد کرمان چون سال اولشه فکر کنم باید خیلی بیاد پایین ولی کرمان با نجف آباد تو یک گروه هستند!) رو تصحیح کنه :

*ردیف-رتبه*
*دندانپزشکی*
*پزشکی*
*داروسازی*

*1*
تهران
تهران
تهران-علوم دارئی

*2*
اصفهان-خوراسگان
مشهد
سمنان-دامغان

*3*
شیراز
تبریز
مازندران-آیت ا... آملی

*4*
لرستان-بروجرد
قم


*5*

اصفهان-نجف آباد


*6*

کرمان


*7*

یزد


*8*

اردبیل


*9*

مازندران-تنکابن


*10*

سمنان-شاهرود


*11*

مازندران-ساری


*12*

زاهدان


*13*

فارس-کازرون

----------


## Saman-Masan

up

----------


## amin firoozniya

فكر نكنم درست باشه . چون من خودم ساكن استان فارس هستم مي دونم كه پزشكي كازرون نه تنها جايگاهش پايين نيست بلكه بعد از تهران تبريز مشهد چهارمين دانشگاه علوم پزشكي است . بنابراين فكر نكنم اين رتبه بندي درست باشه.

----------


## amin dehghan

> فكر نكنم درست باشه . چون من خودم ساكن استان فارس هستم مي دونم كه پزشكي كازرون نه تنها جايگاهش پايين نيست بلكه بعد از تهران تبريز مشهد چهارمين دانشگاه علوم پزشكي است . بنابراين فكر نكنم اين رتبه بندي درست باشه.


پزشکی کاملا به بیمارستان وابسته هست و مطمئنا شهر های بزرگ مراجعان بیشتر و کیس های جالبتری دارن

Sent from my LG G3

----------


## m a h s a

یعنی  دارو بجز اون 6تا دیگه ازاد وجود نداره؟ :Yahoo (17):

----------


## _-Mohammad-_

فکر میکنم پزشکی نجف آباد از قم بالاتر باشه. :Yahoo (83):

----------

